# Adding salt everytime you do a water change?



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

Is it ok to add salt everytime i do a water change, or will the salt build up too much? I have a 130 gallon and add around 4 - 6 spoonfuls ..... I desolve it first in cup then add it to my tank.


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

i use to always add salt, but its bad for plants and ive been told to just use it when they are sick as a general tonic


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

There's no need to have salt in the tank all the time.
Save it for when you need it.
If you do want to maintain salt, just add enough to treat the water removed, not the whole dose for the entire tank..
It's a good idea to run a bit shy on that too..


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I add a pinch or two, every other water change.


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

Blue Flame said:


> I add a pinch or two, every other water change.


KK thanks guys


----------

